# Extensor Mechanism Reconstruction



## kellit21 (Feb 16, 2018)

Patient has a chronic patellar tendon disruption and the physician has decided to complete an extensor mechanism allograft reconstruction on the knee. I have asked him about the patellar tendon repair code and he doesn't agree to this code. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## hblakeman (Feb 16, 2018)

*27420-27424*

Take a look at the descriptions of 27420-27424, one may be what you're looking for.


----------



## kellit21 (Feb 16, 2018)

Unfortunately he doesn't like those codes either because he states the patella isn't dislocated.


----------

